# New PC - PC-A70B mod.



## wtf8269 (Dec 4, 2007)

Well I've taken the first few steps toward building my new PC. I purchased a Lian Li PC-A70B about a month ago. I have many plans for it. Today I started by stripping down to the bare frame, and sanding it for paint.

My current machine's days are numbered. It's been sold as is for $650. The only thing I will be keeping out of it are the raptors and the sound card.






Like I said, I began by stripping the case down to the frame. Nearly everything on this case was held together by screws--a great thing for modders; no more drilling out and replacing rivits. Now you know why Lian Li says that their cases are hand built. As you can see I also already took the liberty of cutting out the front 120mm fan grilles.




All of the screws and whatnot:




These will be replaced by green LED fans:




Sanded with (if my memory serves me right) 400 grit sandpaper. I had it leftover from body work I did on my car last year.




The metal dust was too fine to just be blown off, it retains a static charge of sorts and sticks to the metal. So I used a damp rag to wipe the dust off.




This is the bracket that holds the second pair of 120mm fans behind the hard drive cage. I proceeded to cut out the cross braces. They were there for "strength", but when it is bolted into the case and has the 120mm fans bolted onto it, it is fine structurally. So I decided to make it look a little more clean.




I did not sand the HD cage, because it was too intricate for my patience.





I also sanded the motherboard tray, which I did not take pics of, but was done with the same process as the case.

I plan to go with a satin black paint, white cathodes, and as I said before green LED fans. I think it should create a pretty unique look. I will be purchasing a windowed side panel in the next couple of weeks. However I will be replacing the plexi with some black modders mesh, allowing the whole side of the case to breathe. I'm debating about buying a 4.5" hole saw for my mandrel and drilling a top 120mm blow hole.

Thanks for viewing/reading.


----------



## Protius (Dec 5, 2007)

Awesome, can't wait to see the final result

btw what made you go w/ a full tower?


----------



## wtf8269 (Dec 5, 2007)

I need the room. Mostly for hard drives. Since video cards are getting so long I had to gut the bays out of my PC-65B with plans of upgrading to an 8800GTX. Then I started running low on HD space, and I had no more room to run any more hard drives. So basically this whole new PC started off the thought that I need more hard drive space.  The other thing is that I just fell in love with the layout of this case. However I could pretty much do without the top 5" or so up past the cross brace.


----------



## steelkane (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice case, it will look awesome all black, what brand paint were you planing on using.


----------



## wtf8269 (Dec 5, 2007)

I have some wheel paint that I had laying around that sticks to just about everything, but I think I will be buying some Krylon Fusion.


----------



## steelkane (Dec 5, 2007)

Krylon Fusion is for plastic,, but should work on aluminum,, Krylon  also makes Interior-Exterior Paint. I would use that, & after your sanding of the metal I would use Self-Etching Primer for your base.  Sand, Self-Etching Primer, Sand, Krylon Interior-Exterior Paint, then last Krylon Acrylic Crystal Clear coat. if you do it in that order, your finish will look awesome & last for a long time. and if you what a satin finish use a flat black paint, that way when you spray the clear coat it will have a satin finish. hope your project turns out awesome.


----------



## wtf8269 (Jan 22, 2008)

Sorry for the long wait, guys. I've gotten a lot done. Including painting and re-assembling the case. I got a couple of fans installed (but I may go another route with the fans), and my two Raptors installed. Best of all, my PCP&C T12R came in today! My side panel came in on Friday and I took that apart and prepared it for the mesh, but I need to go out and get some black bolts to put it back together with.











This PSU is a MONSTER! My case weighs 20lbs in it's current state, and as you know the case itself is lightweight since it is all aluminum.










Thank you, hole saw:





The hole for the power supply wires:










Four pin power connectors on my fans, not good as the controller I plan on using is three pin. Yes they make adapters, but I'd rather not have to use any. Plus I may use red fans now since it sounds like I will be going ATI.





It's going to be a challenge to tuck all of these away along with six or eight sata cables, and all of the fan wiring.





The windowed side panel I bought with the plexi stripped out ready for black mesh.





How it will look with the mesh inside (had a real hard time getting the camera to focus).





Looking through the mesh.










My RAM waiting for a happy home in a new motherboard.





Sorry for the late update guys, things should pick up a little bit here as I will be ordering HDDs and GPUs soon. I'm waiting to cut/paint the motherboard tray until I get a motherboard.


----------



## wtf8269 (Jan 23, 2008)

Update: I ordered two 500gb drives last night, I'm hoping to have them by the end of the week. I'll be ordering two 3870x2's when they come out next week.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 23, 2008)

Worklogs FTW!

It's been too long since I've followed any decent mods. Keep up the good work! ^^


----------



## wtf8269 (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks. I won't be doing anything to extreme, but I definitely plan to make this a not-stock PC-A70.


----------



## wtf8269 (Jan 27, 2008)

Ordered an Asus 3870x2. Not the super cool looking one with the quad dvi ports; just the reference board version. Unfortunately the site I ordered from only had one in stock. You can imagine that I will be hitting the F5 button every few minutes in anticipation of ordering a second one. The 500bg drives came in yesterday and I installed them in the case. Also I bought some M4x10 bolts to put together the side panel, and it looks bad ass just like I thought it would. Sorry, no pics for this post. My dad had the camera for the night.


----------



## wtf8269 (Jan 28, 2008)

Ordered a second 3870x2 on the Egg this morning.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 28, 2008)

SKILLZ!

\m/


----------



## wtf8269 (Jan 28, 2008)

Bad news-kind of: fxvideocards.com's inventory was incorrect and they did not have one. They called and told me that they will have them back in stock by Friday. So it won't come in as early as the one from newegg. Doesn't really matter to me though since I'm still waiting for the Q9450 to come out.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 28, 2008)

Arrrh, not to worry.

I'll be planning on a 3870 X2 in a A05B once the Q9450 is around or less than £150 and DDR3 isn't so bleedin' expensive.


----------



## wtf8269 (Jan 28, 2008)

Yeah, I just hope I can deal with this laptop until friggin' March for the Q9450 to come out.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 28, 2008)

Hmmm... that's a long wait when you're gaggin' for something. Zombie Christ, I can't wait 4 days until I see my girlfriend.


----------



## wtf8269 (Jan 29, 2008)

I may just end up getting an E8400 or E8500.:shadedshu


----------



## wtf8269 (Jan 29, 2008)

Here are some pics. The 500gb's sitting below my Raptors. Still need to order a third Raptor.





As I said I'm really happy with how the side panel turned out. I focused on the outer edge of the side panel this time to get the camera to focus properly.


----------



## wtf8269 (Feb 2, 2008)

Lookie what came in the other day.













Too bad I can't do anything with it. I'll be testing it in my buddy's machine tonight though.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 2, 2008)

Seriously, that is one freakin' awesome skin for that X2!

As for the case/mods so far... I'm getting all jazzed about that. I'm glued to this, keep 'em comin'!

\m/


----------



## wtf8269 (Feb 2, 2008)

Glad to see that at least one person is following this.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 3, 2008)

Everyone else are wankers...


----------



## vivanco (Feb 5, 2008)

that card looks sweet  can't wait to see the rest of the system  keep it up...


----------



## wtf8269 (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks. I'm actually considering taking the skin off, but that'd be a great way to essentially irreversibly void my warranty.


----------



## strick94u (Feb 5, 2008)

Holy freaking shit dude!!! Its a dream build great job so far condgradulation on this one its a 10 without the mother board/cpu


----------



## tzitzibp (Feb 5, 2008)

this is coming along nicely... this is my first view of this, and I must say "I am impressed"... 

I 'll keep an eye on this!


----------



## erocker (Feb 5, 2008)

Keep the skin on.  I hope they have that version for the DDR4 models.


----------



## jammy86 (Feb 5, 2008)

Nice m8.

JAmes.


----------



## intel igent (Feb 7, 2008)

wtf!  where have you been i aint seen you around for a long time?

man howd i miss this?

i really like the look of those cases, i especially like the replacement of the side window with mesh  and you did a great job of painting the interior.

cany wait to see more pix


----------



## wtf8269 (Feb 7, 2008)

intel igent said:


> wtf!  where have you been i aint seen you around for a long time?
> 
> man howd i miss this?
> 
> ...


I basically left my old PC the way it was for a year and a half while I dumped my money into my car, and I lost most interest in my PC other than playing games on it. I've been on here pretty often for the past few months; I just don't post too often. This forum is almost too big for me anymore.


----------



## wtf8269 (Feb 8, 2008)

Well FXVideoCards.com still didn't have any 3870x2's in--which I was fine with, but my dad decided to cancel it since he had ~$450 charged on his card and no product yet. So we ordered another Asus from Newegg. I would have preferred to wait until it wasn't $10 over MSRP, but he decided to go ahead and order one. Oh well, at least I will have two that I won't be able to do anything with now.  At least I'll have them paid off soon anyway.


----------



## intel igent (Feb 9, 2008)

sux you had to re-order ur GFX but atleast its coming 

any updates?

the forum has been pretty steady l8ly


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 9, 2008)

Your work log is making me hungry... more updates damn it!

>.<


----------



## oily_17 (Feb 9, 2008)

First view of this work log and you are putting together one hell of a system there.

Love Lian Li cases and your paint job looks brilliant especially with the modded side panel,makes me want to take mine apart and paint it too.

Keep up the good work and some more pics please


----------



## wtf8269 (Feb 9, 2008)

Things have come to a grinding halt while I pay off the GPUs. The next purchase will probably be a DFI LP LT X38 T2R, which will allow me to cut the rest of the holes in my motherboard tray for wiring, and then I can paint that.

I'm undecided if once I get a fan controller if I want to mod it to fit in the top panel, or if I want to mod it into one of the drive bay covers like my last PC.


----------



## vivanco (Feb 9, 2008)

looking forward to see things, good luck


----------



## oily_17 (Feb 10, 2008)

Was thinking of getting one of these fan controllers for my Lian Li case,think they should match in well with the brushed aluminum look of the case.

http://www.quietpc.com/gb-en-gbp/products/casefanaccessories/zm-mfc1-plus


----------



## wtf8269 (Feb 10, 2008)

Yeah that was one that I was considering, but I think I'm going to get the same one as last time. It's cheap and reliable. I've had several other fan controllers before this one and all of the other ones I had had something break on them or just stopped working completely.


----------



## intel igent (Feb 10, 2008)

you could always mod that cntrlr into 1 of the stock drive covers  

those sunbeams are the best

keep us updated


----------



## wtf8269 (Feb 10, 2008)

intel igent said:


> you could always mod that cntrlr into 1 of the stock drive covers
> 
> those sunbeams are the best
> 
> keep us updated



That's the plan. That or the top panel.

I'm working on something else too right now that I think you'll guys really like. I'm not even sure anybody has done what I'm doing right now.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 10, 2008)

WOO!

\m/


----------



## wtf8269 (Feb 11, 2008)

Here are a couple clues:


----------



## wtf8269 (Feb 11, 2008)

Yum.


----------



## oily_17 (Feb 11, 2008)

Looks superb!! Congrats on your painting skillz...a better job than I could ever do 

Your system is coming along well now,makes me want to start modding my old system as it is in bits at the moment.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 11, 2008)

\m/

Well done dude, but what did you actually do?


----------



## intel igent (Feb 11, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> \m/
> 
> Well done dude, but what did you actually do?



he painted the keyboard

nice job 

i think it would be cool if you modded the controller into the top


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 11, 2008)

I know he painted the keyboard, but was that it? Doesn't look very different...


----------



## intel igent (Feb 11, 2008)

i knew that you knew (by your wink at the end of your post) but i posted it for any of the less attentive viewers to know


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 11, 2008)

^^

Good man, always thinking of others. 

\m/


----------



## wtf8269 (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeah it's not really much. I was bored on Sunday and the silver always kinda bothered me so I figured why not. I was thinking about tinting the G15 logo and the buttons with some VHT NiteShades, but I'm not really bothered by the silver accents. So I'll save it for another day if it really begins to bother me. But as far as I'm aware of I think I'm the only person with a black G15 now.

Also I jumpstarted my PSU for kicks and giggles and it is LOUD! I mean I knew it wasn't going to be a quiet PSU but DAMN! Now I wouldn't mind trying to see if I could get away with a 750w PC Power & Cooling.


----------



## wtf8269 (Feb 11, 2008)

This came in today too.





Almost pointless since I have no system to use them in and even if I did there's no CF drivers yet lol. But it makes a kick ass picture!


----------



## intel igent (Feb 11, 2008)

wtf8269 said:


> This came in today too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i have to go clean myself 

nice!

thnx for keeping us updated with your progress.

have you decided what to do with the fan controller yet?

[/QUOTE=InnocentCriminal]Good man, always thinking of others.[/QUOTE]

i try  thnx


----------



## wtf8269 (Feb 11, 2008)

Well, no not really. Modding it in the top panel would be more original, but it also is a semi-permanent thing by me doing that. Modding it into one of the drive bay covers is an easier thing to change around, but not nearly as original.


----------



## intel igent (Feb 11, 2008)

agreed.

decisions, decisions..........

i love modding time 

what ever you decide im shure it will look good.

i knew i was going to keep my box for a long time so thats why i kinda just went to town on it 

i just finished modding it *slightly*  again i think my next mod to it will be to paint the exterior as ive had the case for like 4yrs+ and its getting a little scratched from all of the abuse. i means use


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm itchin' to buy just one 3870X2, but seeing two just makes me drool.

-.-

This is going to be one kick ass rig when y'done dude. I'll have to see if I can better it...


----------



## BrooksyX (Feb 11, 2008)

I hate you!


----------



## beyond_amusia (Feb 16, 2008)

Wow... Just, wow... lol. Once it's done I wanna see some benchmarks.


----------



## MKmods (Feb 27, 2008)

very nice work so far, I really like the fans on the sides of the hdds.


----------



## wtf8269 (Feb 29, 2008)

Well I got my tax return yesterday and got paid today. So I celebrated by paying of the rest of the graphics cards, putting $100 in my savings account, and purchasing 6 Zalman red LED fans, some sound dampening material, and a Sunbeam Rheobus Extreme fan controller. I plan to mod the fan controller in one way or another. I'm either going to mod it into one of my drive panels, or mod it into my top panel. I think doing it in the drive panel would be easier, cheaper to fix if I mess up, and would look better. However I like the idea of the top panel idea since it is unconventional. As far as the knobs go I am either going to just change the LEDs to red, or put black anodized aluminum knobs on there. The problem I forsee with the aluminum knobs is trying to find ones that will fit properly. What do you guys think?

By the way the parts should be arriving mid next week.


----------



## intel igent (Mar 1, 2008)

nice! keep us posted


----------



## wtf8269 (Mar 2, 2008)

I tested my second 3870x2 in my buddy's system. I got 7528 in 3dmark06. Although he just has an Opty 165 at stock clocks. So it's just a _tad_ CPU limited.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 2, 2008)

a perfect example for us slow poke CPU users to keep up...I really cant wait to see this come together.


----------



## Lu(ky (Mar 2, 2008)

Very very nice setup you have going here keep up the great work...


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 3, 2008)

I get my PC-A05B in 2 or so weeks - a bit premature I know, but they're going out quickly...


----------



## strick94u (Mar 3, 2008)

Nice cards so why didn't you just get 4 for a little 8x action 
So did you take a picture of the tape job on the g15 to show us I would like to do the same with mine


----------



## Protius (Mar 3, 2008)

crazy set up your maken, can't wait to see the finished result!



InnocentCriminal said:


> I get my PC-A05B in 2 or so weeks - a bit premature I know, but they're going out quickly...



Just got my A05 a couple days ago, it's teh pwn


----------



## wtf8269 (Mar 3, 2008)

strick94u said:


> Nice cards so why didn't you just get 4 for a little 8x action
> So did you take a picture of the tape job on the g15 to show us I would like to do the same with mine


Yes it's posted on page 2.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 3, 2008)

Protius said:


> Just got my A05 a couple days ago, it's teh pwn



EXCELLENT!

Not intentionally trying to high-jack (not that I could anyway) but are you planning to mod it in anyway? My GF isn't happy I'm spending close to a hundred pounds on a PC case I don't exactly need (right now) but pffft, it's a matter of life and death in my eyes.



Keep the updates comin' wtf8269, I can't wait to start my worklog. ^^


----------



## strick94u (Mar 4, 2008)

wtf8269 said:


> Yum.



Very nice thats now a 300 dollar keyboard


----------



## wtf8269 (Mar 4, 2008)

Well I've got good news and bad news.

The good:
-All my stuff came in today, which was unbelievable, because SVC is in California and I'm in Ohio. I placed my order at 5 or 6pm Friday and had it shipped via USPS. Amazing that it made it here this quick.
-I took the fan grille off of my PSU and it seemed to help quite a bit.
-I installed a good deal of the sound dampening, but I'm not done.
-Installed the fans and the cathodes and the white cathodes don't make the fans look pink. Very good!!
-The fan controller looks easy to take apart and it looks like the LEDs may even be in sockets instead of being soldered in! Yay for no soldering!

The bad:
-The PSU is still pretty loud. I sent PCP&C an email concerning whether or not lining the outside of the PSU case with the sound dampening material would void my warranty.
-I was apparently wrong about the fan controller. The knobs are glued on with a real strong glue or epoxy of some sort, and the knobs are bigger than the holes. I'll have to take my heat gun to them gently and see if I can pull the knobs off.
-This post has no pictures.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 4, 2008)

sorry about the noisy PS, its pretty hard to get a 80mm fan keep a monster PS cool without RPM.
On my 510 I had to redesign the whole thing to eliminate the noise, silly 3 bladed fan.

I was just thinking of a Carbonfiber shell with a layer if insulation between it and the PS (that would save the warranty)


----------



## intel igent (Mar 5, 2008)

i think silverstone make a "muffler" (of sorts) for PSU's, i saw it in a review i was reading some time ago.


----------



## wtf8269 (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks! I just looked that up and it seems like it might help some. The only problem I see is that I plan on running my PC on the floor and it may not have enough ground clearance to properly exhaust the hot air--thus causing the fan to simply speed up and get even louder.

EDIT: Wow, check this out.


----------



## intel igent (Mar 6, 2008)

cool link!

thnx 

you could always rotate the "muffler"


----------



## wtf8269 (Mar 6, 2008)

intel igent said:


> cool link!
> 
> thnx
> 
> you could always rotate the "muffler"



I thought about that, but I kinda figured it might just direct the sound upwards. Who knows though. I found another site called muffled computing or something like that, but their website is blocked here at school. So I'm going to take a look at it when I get home.

Here is a review of some of their products. I have no sound here so I don't know if it is a good review or not.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 6, 2008)

thanks for the link of how the case was designed to be the muffler WTF. Watch my thread next week as I will be making my 510 very quiet and very well cooled (as well as removing any chance of RMA)


----------



## wtf8269 (Mar 6, 2008)

MKmods said:


> thanks for the link of how the case was designed to be the muffler WTF. Watch my thread next week as I will be making my 510 very quiet and very well cooled (as well as removing any chance of RMA)



Lol yes that's one thing I'm trying to do is retain my 7yr warranty. I may still just sell my PSU and get a 750w. Here is a link to their website. I may consider building one for myself.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 6, 2008)

warranty=dirty word, lol
That link is messed up.


----------



## intel igent (Mar 6, 2008)

wtf8269 said:


> Here is a review of some of their products. I have no sound here so I don't know if it is a good review or not.



sounds like they work but they look simple enough to make so id prolly make my own instead of buying them


----------



## wtf8269 (Mar 6, 2008)

MKmods said:


> warranty=dirty word, lol
> That link is messed up.



It appears that the place may not be in business anymore. Oh well. I was probably going to build my own anyway.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 6, 2008)

I made this a long time ago, but here is a bit of my idea


----------



## wtf8269 (Mar 8, 2008)

Well here are some pics. Sorry that they're not that great. My dad took his VR lens and is using it on his D300. I'm just using a basic 18-70mm lens.









I have all the screws out of the fan controller, and took the translucent plastic face plate off. Now I just need to get my heat gun back to take the knobs off.









Here is a muffler that I made out of sheet aluminum. It didn't work very well at all so I'm not going to bother with it. It bothers me that I wasted some sound deadening material, but I'd rather waste that than $15 for the silverstone muffler.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 9, 2008)

First the shot with the red fans and black case gave me goosebumps...

They say blue is the most popular color (But I am partial to red)

Also on the muffler, I think the foam is too thin, and the chamber needs a baffle. (something for the sound to have to go around.)

look around and try to find some of the foam in a egg crate shape.


----------



## wtf8269 (Mar 9, 2008)

^Yeah I really wanted to stray away from blue. I hate how common it was. I was going to do green/white, but since I went with ATI I did the red instead.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 9, 2008)

MKmods said:


> First the shot with the red fans and black case gave me goosebumps...
> 
> They say blue is the most popular color (But I am partial to red)



Black & Red for the win!


----------



## intel igent (Mar 10, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Black & Red for the win!



yup! yup! lookin good wtf8269


----------



## strick94u (Mar 10, 2008)

wtf8269 said:


> ^Yeah I really wanted to stray away from blue. I hate how common it was. I was going to do green/white, but since I went with ATI I did the red instead.



Blue its the new beige :shadedshu
My antec 900 had all red fans when I sold it looked much better
Builds Awesome WTF keep going I admire the time your taking it will be worth it.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 10, 2008)

strick94u said:


> Blue its the new beige :shadedshu



worthy of a bumper sticker


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Mar 10, 2008)

Nice hax job


----------



## BrooksyX (Mar 11, 2008)

Lookin pretty sweet man, can't wait to see more.


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Mar 11, 2008)

I forgot to mention that I like the red and white.. looks sweet.


----------



## wtf8269 (Mar 16, 2008)

Well I tried a heat gun on the knobs to get them off to no avail. I could have gotten it a lot hotter, but I didn't want to damage anything. Any better ideas on how to get these off? I need to get it apart at the very least to change out the LEDs.


----------



## intel igent (Mar 16, 2008)

sometimes the knobs have little screws to help keep them on?

maybe some alcohol to help dissolve the adhesive?


----------



## MKmods (Mar 16, 2008)

With Sunbeam Im pretty sure they wouldnt use glue or screws. Probably just a very tight fit.

I would place a flat blade screwdriver under the knob than twist it to remove them.
(being very careful not to wreck the controller)


----------



## intel igent (Mar 16, 2008)

+1 on the screwdriver/flat blade


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Mar 16, 2008)

theres probably a small drop of super glue in there... probably won't get them off without breaking them. just get this.. I think I may grab one as well.. 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811999171


----------



## Azazel (Mar 16, 2008)

looks good so far  the rig is going to be amazing..


----------



## wtf8269 (Mar 16, 2008)

I did try using needle nose pliers with the heat gun, but to no avail. I'll give the flat blade screwdriver a shot with a little bit of heat. I just don't want to rip out the potentiometers from their solder points.



Bluefox1115 said:


> theres probably a small drop of super glue in there... probably won't get them off without breaking them. just get this.. I think I may grab one as well..
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811999171


I looked at that, but it doesn't support enough wattage per channel for my comfort. I may have to go back to my old Sunbeam four channel--which wouldn't be as original, but oh well.


----------



## kylew (Mar 16, 2008)

If it's super glued, a small amount of plastic glue (poly/styrene cement) will melt the super glue and let you remove the knobs


----------



## wtf8269 (Mar 17, 2008)

kylew said:


> If it's super glued, a small amount of plastic glue (poly/styrene cement) will melt the super glue and let you remove the knobs


Rubber cement?


----------



## kylew (Mar 17, 2008)

wtf8269 said:


> Rubber cement?



Poly cement  it has to be the "liquid" type as opposed to the "gel" type otherwise it won't flow to where you want it properly. Make sure not to get it onto any plastic though, as it'll melt/ruin it.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 17, 2008)

kylew said:


> Poly cement  has to be the "liquid" type as opposed to the "gel" type otherwise it won't flow to where you want it properly. Make sure not to get it onto any plastic though, as it'll melt/ruin it.



or glue the knobs on permanently..lol


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Mar 17, 2008)

the entire fan controller is mostly plastic. lol


----------



## wtf8269 (Apr 19, 2008)

Been awhile. I've been spending money on brake upgrades for my car, but I'm on the home stretch for finishing this PC. The last of my HDDs came in today. So here's a nice little update for you guys.





I've gotten a little better at taking pics since I last posted too


----------



## MKmods (Apr 19, 2008)

LOL, thats a lot of Hdds.


----------



## intel igent (Apr 19, 2008)

6 DRIVES! 

i was beggining to wonder what happened to ya.....


----------



## BrooksyX (Apr 19, 2008)

Nice update, can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## intel igent (May 6, 2008)

wtf, you alive brother?


----------



## steelkane (May 6, 2008)

There's something about nice hard drive setups that get me excited, your's is on my list of favorites. Just wondering if your sata power cables are going to be perpendicular to the drives instead of sticking out in a "U-loop". Ive used Connectx T-series before,, they work & look awesome.


----------



## wtf8269 (May 8, 2008)

intel igent said:


> wtf, you alive brother?


Yes. Haven't been on the schedule at work much so I haven't had much money. Also I've been getting side tracked with spending my money in other areas. I'd really like to finish this for the summer though. So sorry to say that no updates for now.


steelkane said:


> There's something about nice hard drive setups that get me excited, your's is on my list of favorites. Just wondering if your sata power cables are going to be perpendicular to the drives instead of sticking out in a "U-loop". Ive used Connectx T-series before,, they work & look awesome.


I'm planning on just using the connectors supplied on my T12W.


----------



## intel igent (May 8, 2008)

ah OK!

was just checkin cuz havent heard from ya in a while


----------



## wtf8269 (May 9, 2008)

Well I ordered the rest of my parts.

E8500, DFI LP DK X38 T2R, Scythe SCORC-1000, Vista Ultimate x64, and some Samsung DVD-RW. Should be here Tuesday or Wednesday next week.


----------



## intel igent (May 9, 2008)

hey ya know just cuz you aint workin much doesnt mean ya cant post 

sweetness! looking forward to seeing this build progress


----------



## wtf8269 (May 9, 2008)

Yeah, but I'm selfish and usually don't care to help answer other people's questions anymore.  This isn't the little forum it was three years ago. I still come here daily, but mostly to look at the crazy picture thread.


----------



## intel igent (May 9, 2008)

thats funny cuz i post more regularly now than i did before, it really has changed in the last couple years though eh!

something about the forum that you dont like?


----------



## wtf8269 (May 9, 2008)

I like smaller forums. The car forum I post on is a lot smaller, but that's because late model Regal GS enthusiasts are few and far between.


----------



## intel igent (May 9, 2008)

wtf8269 said:


> I like smaller forums. The car forum I post on is a lot smaller, but that's because late model Regal GS enthusiasts are few and far between.



the forum is still small just a lot of huge E-peens wangin' around 

car forums are generally smaller. what you got on your GS?


----------



## wtf8269 (May 9, 2008)

Engine:
-3.4" Supercharger Pulley
-Fenderwell Intake
-3" downpipe w/ cat
-3" catback
-180º Tstat
-AutoLite 104 spark plugs (two rangers colder than stock)
-Custom tune.

Suspension:
-KYB AGX adjustable struts
-Vogtland lowering springs
-GMPP sway bars (with polyurethane bushings)
-GMPP strut tower braces
-BMR tubular trailing arms
-New CV axles
-New outer tie rod ends

Brakes:
-F-body dual piston caliper upgrade
-12" Centric premium brake rotors front, 11" rear.
-Stainless steel lines

Appearance:
-New paint job (car was stock green top and grey bottom) had the bottom have painted black and the top half redone.
-18" Konig Villain wheels powdercoated black with 245/45/ZR18 Essenza 210 Type R tires (pretty much crap tires IMHO)
-Painted unnecessary chrome parts of the headlights and fog lights black
-Clear head light corners
-6000k HIDs
-Blacked out tail lights
-Painted calipers red
-Custom mesh grille painted flat black
-Completely debadged

That's all that I can remember right now. I know I'm missing a few things.


----------



## intel igent (May 10, 2008)

sounds nice! 

i got a 5.0l myself


----------



## wtf8269 (May 10, 2008)

intel igent said:


> sounds nice!
> 
> i got a 5.0l myself



That was one of the cars I was thinking of getting, but the insurance quote made me change my mind. I just wish my Regal was stick.


----------



## intel igent (May 10, 2008)

youre car should be pretty fast you run it in the 1/4?

workin on this right now amongst other things


----------



## wtf8269 (May 10, 2008)

Should be able to crack 13's if I can launch right. Last time I went I ran 14.2. I also need to dial in my tune a little better.


----------



## intel igent (May 10, 2008)

thats pretty damn good for a front drive v6!

if they only had shift kits/torque converters and chipped ECU's for your car 

my best time last year was 13.69 @ 99.44mph damn slipping clutch and bald ass street tires 

the insurance and gas is a killer in a v8 but hey you only live once right?


----------



## Odin Eidolon (May 12, 2008)

we want new ups!


----------



## DanishDevil (May 12, 2008)

wtf8269 said:


> Well I ordered the rest of my parts.
> 
> E8500, DFI LP DK X38 T2R, Scythe SCORC-1000, Vista Ultimate x64, and some Samsung DVD-RW. Should be here Tuesday or Wednesday next week.



I'm going to be using the same CPU/Mobo combo!  Sweet!  I'll be on water, though 

And I'm with him!  We want more pics!


----------



## wtf8269 (May 13, 2008)

intel igent said:


> thats pretty damn good for a front drive v6!
> 
> if they only had shift kits/torque converters and chipped ECU's for your car
> 
> ...



They do, and a whole lot more than that. Right now the record for a FWD L67 powered car is 8.94 @ 157mph.

I'll probably have a lot more pics toward the end of the week, guys. I have a few projects going on at school right now. Once they're finished up (they're all due by the end of the week) I can get working on my PC again.


----------



## wtf8269 (May 16, 2008)

I'm gonna start building tonight guys. Just need to run a few errands tonight after I get off work, then I'm gonna start putting the system together. Not sure if I'm going to paint the motherboard tray, since I plan to cover it in sound deadening material anyway. I _did_ get the knobs off the fan controller, by the way. So I'll be shopping around to see if I can find any aluminum knobs around at local hardware shops.


----------



## wtf8269 (May 17, 2008)

Well, today I'm going to start putting everything together. Here's some pics from a few nights ago.


----------



## intel igent (May 17, 2008)

DAMN! that orochi is freakin HUGE 

how did you manage to get the knobs off of the controller?

guess today is paint day?

O/T : 8.94 in a FWD chebby!?!?!?!? pickies?


----------



## wtf8269 (May 17, 2008)

Actually I got impatient with the weather and just covered the mobo tray in the sound dampening material (which I planned to do anyway), and then just used some black touch up paint on the exposed silver parts.  I just flat out broke the knobs off lol.

Here is a video of the run. It's a Grand Prix, not a Regal. Same car, different body and interior panels--although I doubt this one has many interior panels lol.


----------



## intel igent (May 17, 2008)

dont loose your patience for the rest of the build, slow and steady slow and steady 

thnx for the vid do you know of any specs for that car?


----------



## DrPepper (May 17, 2008)

Wow that heatsink is huge  looks about the same size as my silent square pro.


----------



## wtf8269 (May 17, 2008)

Yeah I just installed it on the motherboard and put the motherboard tray in. There's like a 1/8" clearance between it and the side panel lol.


----------



## wtf8269 (May 17, 2008)

intel igent said:


> dont loose your patience for the rest of the build, slow and steady slow and steady
> 
> thnx for the vid do you know of any specs for that car?


This is the most I can find on the car.


----------



## wtf8269 (May 17, 2008)

Well good news and bad news.

Good news:




I have six hard drives.



Bad news:




I didn't cut the hole far enough over for the wiring, but I think this will look fine, as long as I can keep the wires going straight out in an orderly manner like that.


----------



## intel igent (May 17, 2008)

they dont look bad the way they are, as long as they stay neat and tidy they're good to go IMO

guess it would be too much work to enlarge the hole now eh?


----------



## wtf8269 (May 17, 2008)

Yeah. You won't even notice them anyway. The wires are black, the case is black, they're hidden behind my GPUs, and you'll be looking through black mesh. Everything is together now. Wiring is 100% half-assed, because I want to get everything up and running before I bother doing neat wiring. I'm heading over to my buddy's to pick up my bag-o-screws that he borrowed awhile back. I'll post some pics while I'm back, then it's time to boot her up.


----------



## DrPepper (May 18, 2008)

wtf8269 said:


> Yeah I just installed it on the motherboard and put the motherboard tray in. There's like a 1/8" clearance between it and the side panel lol.



I have about 1cm clearance but I can only have 2 sticks of RAM since the mobo is badly laid out for me.


----------



## wtf8269 (May 18, 2008)

Well looks like I wound up with a DOA mobo. Time for an RMA.


----------



## DrPepper (May 18, 2008)

aww that sucks


----------



## wtf8269 (May 18, 2008)

Yeah, but at least I'll have some time to mod my fan controller now. I'm also debating on just buying the PSU that I want to get to replace my PCP&C.


----------



## DrPepper (May 18, 2008)

My fan controller I got with the silent square isn't big enough to stick out the front so I turned it backwards: facing into the case so it can be accesed without having to take the front cover off.


----------



## wtf8269 (May 19, 2008)

What do you guys think about these knobs for my fan controller?


----------



## DanishDevil (May 19, 2008)

$10...shit.  They do look pretty nice, though.


----------



## wtf8269 (May 19, 2008)

Well ghosted my CD drive and modded the fan controller housing. Just need me some knobs now, and somebody to buy my PSU so I can buy a quieter one.














And yes, there's one little slip-up on the fan controller cover, but oh well. I don't think it'll be visible in everyday lighting. (Usually lights off for me)


----------



## Silverel (May 19, 2008)

Wouldn't be too hard to fix. Buff the entire front of that controller cover, and throw a coat of lacquer on there. You've got time for it.


----------



## wtf8269 (May 19, 2008)

Would that work even though it's anodized aluminum and not painted?


----------



## intel igent (May 21, 2008)

the knobs + stealth/modded drive/controller look mint


----------



## wtf8269 (May 28, 2008)

New mobo is on it's way here, w00t!


----------



## intel igent (May 29, 2008)

wtf8269 said:


> New mobo is on it's way here, w00t!



yay!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (May 29, 2008)

I'm looking forward to more updates, I love being inspired by other worklogs, especially ones so close to my own case. XD As things are, my PC-A05B worklog is going to have to wait. One, I can't afford to watercool, once I've finally fiddled with my mobo and found what works and what doesn't I'll start again on the cable management and maybe create a small worklog which I can then update.

Enough about me, I want pictures!


----------



## wtf8269 (May 31, 2008)

Well the new motherboard is in and the system won't power on. I'm infuriated and depressed at the same time. I'm actually contemplating just selling everything and just using the laptop I've been using. My only two guesses as to what it could be are a bad PSU or yet another DOA mobo. However the PSU can be jumpstarted by itself an turns on fine and powers fans and whatnot without an issue, and I would think two DOA mobos in a row is very unlikely. I've tested every component in other systems except for the RAM and CPU, but from my experience neither of those would prevent the system from powering on, they would merely prevent it from posting properly.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 1, 2008)

Sucks man!  I'm unhappy to hear it.  I love the project so far, so if you can bear to get another mobo, I would.  If you're not using dual graphics cards, my DFI P35 might be for sale soon, and I can guarantee 525FSB and no DOA on it.


----------



## wtf8269 (Jun 1, 2008)

I _would_ be running dual graphics cards if anything ran, but it doesn't run. So right now I have a $3k paperweight next to me.


----------



## steelkane (Jun 1, 2008)

Coming alone nicely since I seen it last,, nice case.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 1, 2008)

wtf8269 said:


> I _would_ be running dual graphics cards if anything ran, but it doesn't run. So right now I have a $3k paperweight next to me.



Go get a mobo from a local store for testing purposes, and return it after.  Make sure everything else is good to go, then order another mobo so you at least know that it's your mobo.


----------



## wtf8269 (Jun 1, 2008)

Well the thing is I've already had one DOA mobo. Having two in a row would be ridiculously unlikely. I'll be testing my CPU/RAM in a friend's DFI LP LT P35 system tonight and we'll be testing his PSU in my system. It would be strange to me if the PSU was the issue, though, because I have jumpstarted it (wire connecting green & black wire in the 24pin) several times and powered various fans, cathodes and whatnot. Perhaps that damaged it?


----------



## intel igent (Jun 1, 2008)

i dunno? 

i shorted my PSU when i jump started it to bleed my loop, even saw some magic smoke  waited 20 min and she fired right up 

hopefully you get it all sorted out as i'd like to see this mod completed


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 1, 2008)

Wtf8269, the system looks killer so far! can't wait to see you get the mobo back and everything running! 

I jump started my PSU to find out if my Gigabyte board was dead, and so far I haven't had a issue with anything. That was 6 months ago. I believe your fine, as long as it starts back up.


----------



## wtf8269 (Jun 2, 2008)

By the way the testing of parts we've agreed to do another night. I ended up going for a bike ride and my buddy had to work late.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 2, 2008)

My system didn't power on because of such a spazzy thing. I plugged in the 8-pin POWER cable into my GFX card thinking that would work. Once I replaced it with a PCI-E 8-pin, fucker booted just fine and I'm happily chuggin' along.

What I'm getting at is, make sure all your cables are correctly seated. I know it's a pretty amatuer thing t'say, but hey, it's an easy mistake to make.

Hope you can get it working. Another thing could be the FSB of whatever CPU have, I hate having to tell people things they already know, but check the compatibility of your components.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 2, 2008)

That's because the pin-outs are completely different on those two.

8-Pin PCI-E:

+12V | +12V | +12V | GRND
GRND | GRND | GRND | GRND

8-Pin CPU:

GRND | GRND | GRND | GRND
+12V | +12V | +12V | +12V

with the clip being on the bottom.

I agree with you, though, my board REFUSED to boot, and all I had to do was re-seat the 24-pin connector, and it worked flawlessly.


----------



## wtf8269 (Jun 7, 2008)

LMAO OMG WTF! I RESEATED THE 24PIN AND IT BOOTED WTF!! I had already reseated shit once, but now it works after reseating it again. WTF! OMG words cannot explain my joy.

Edit: Lol it doesn't post, but I can deal with that for now!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm happy to hear that things are looking good for ya man! More pictures! lol


----------



## wtf8269 (Jun 7, 2008)

Well what it is is there's a loose wire in the 24pin connector. I'll most likely warranty this one.

Edit: Just requested an RMA. I'll probably order the PSU I've been really wanting and then sell the warranty one NIB.


----------



## wtf8269 (Jun 7, 2008)

Well so I put the aftermarket cooler back on, the other three sticks of ram back in, and put it back onto the motherboard tray and now I can't get it to boot again. It's possible something else besides the PSU is the problem, but the PSU is definitely at the very least _part_ of the problem but hopefully it's _the_ problem.


----------



## wtf8269 (Jun 7, 2008)

Well the only way I can get it to boot is if I stick a paper clip in between the green and black leads on the 24pin. What would you say this would indicate? Bad PSU? I've never experienced anything like this before.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 7, 2008)

I had a dead Gigabyte board, that I had to oc the system just to get it to boot, then after a month of it being hell to get the computer going once I put in or changed new hardware, the system would just go into a continueous loop of reboots and nothing more.. We jumped the psu to see if there is power to the psu, and it did, but the board wouldn't work at all..

 I don't know if thats your problem or not... if not, then I'm leaning towards it being a dead PSU...


----------



## wtf8269 (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm thinking it's a PSU issue. It's like it doesn't want to respond to a power switch. I think it's damage done from when I jumpstarted the PSU back when I was testing fans and whatnot. It's like it doesn't want to respond to a power switch anymore.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 7, 2008)

It could be that when you where testing out the fans that it did that... I remember you where asking if it would do anything... I've jumped mine and nothing happened... But, I only did it once.. Can I ask how many times you tried?


----------



## wtf8269 (Jun 7, 2008)

How many times I jumpstarted it? Probably at least a dozen times.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 7, 2008)

Yeah, I think that might be the problem... a short now in the system.


----------



## wtf8269 (Jun 7, 2008)

Well hopefully it's only in the PSU and not the motherboard.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 7, 2008)

Well, I believe its the PSU, I don't see it being the Mobo with it doing what you say.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 7, 2008)

wtf8269 said:


> LMAO OMG WTF! I RESEATED THE 24PIN AND IT BOOTED WTF!! I had already reseated shit once, but now it works after reseating it again. WTF! OMG words cannot explain my joy.
> 
> Edit: Lol it doesn't post, but I can deal with that for now!



HAHA!

Whadda I say?



Fingers crossed it's the PSU.


----------



## wtf8269 (Jun 7, 2008)

^And if so I have my other fingers crossed hoping that somebody will be wanting to buy the RMA'd PSU.


----------



## wtf8269 (Jun 8, 2008)

Well posting from my new PC now. Can anybody tell me how I can confirm that crossfire is enabled/working properly? There is a check mark in CCC, but other than that I have no idea.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 8, 2008)

GPU-Z will tell you if it is enabled or not







thats Nvidia, but it would say ATI Crossfire then say Enabled


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (Jun 8, 2008)

Thats awsome! I wish i had enough money to actually build a computer >_> lol I may refurbish my eMachine


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 8, 2008)

NeotonicDragon3 said:


> Thats awsome! I wish i had enough money to actually build a computer >_> lol I may refurbish my eMachine



You should!

Slowly mod or get a new case, clean & tidy up the insides. When the funds come in get a new PSU (one that be used, along with a new case in a new build). Then try and max out the components you've got. It wouldn't cost _that_ much and the PSU you'll have in time for a new build. Effectively what I did. ^^


----------



## wtf8269 (Jun 8, 2008)

Lol hey guys you wanna know why I couldn't power the system on except with a paper clip once I had the heat sink and whatnot back on there? The plug for the power button came unplugged from the motherboard. So it starts up with just the power button now *BUT* I have to hold the 24pin at really awkward angles to get it to work, and if i twitch or let go the system shuts down. So basically using the jumper is a lot safer anyway.


----------



## wtf8269 (Jun 8, 2008)

Well this is what I got. GPU-Z lists four GPUs in the drop down menu, CCC lists only one.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 8, 2008)

Glad to see it up and running! If you want, go over to the GPU-Z bug report thread, tell them what you have running (card manu. and so forth) and that would give w1zz a way to fix the problem that you have with it not seeing it as crossfire.
But other than that, glad to see it up for ya man! and just a little problem to fix it!


----------



## wtf8269 (Jun 8, 2008)

Lol I don't want to go to my graduation ceremony today. I just wanna sit here and -finally- play video games!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 8, 2008)

what are you Graduating of? Major or Minor?? if I can ask?


----------



## wtf8269 (Jun 8, 2008)

High school.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 8, 2008)

oh... by reading your sig, I thought you where in college.. lmao.. see what happens when you assume? lol... Well, it will only last for a few hours! lol


----------



## wtf8269 (Jun 9, 2008)

Well I left my system running yesterday and it went into sleep mode, and now I can't get it out of sleep mode, because of how I have the PSU wired up. Sooo I went ahead and ordered a Silverstone OP1200 this morning. Should be here Wednesday. I know you guys want pics, but I'm getting my wisdom teeth pulled in the next hour or so. So I'll be incapacitated for a little while.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 9, 2008)

Well I hope the best for you man, and I'll be looking forward to everything you can give to us!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 9, 2008)

nice mod n all. Im looking for a Full tower myself.


----------



## intel igent (Jun 10, 2008)

hopefully all is well after the new PSU


----------



## wtf8269 (Jun 11, 2008)

Did somebody say they wanted some pictures?

Here's some I took the day that I got my replacement mobo in:

I did a mod that I saw on XS "the backplate mod" no more plastic push pins for the NB cooler:









Here's the system all assembled before I carried it into my bedroom to [not be able to] turn it on:




It may seem kind of hard to tell from this angle, but I think wiring the case neatly will be a pretty easy job.

And here's the PC in its current state, turned off because it's stuck in sleep mode :

















I should have an RMA number for my PCP&C by tomorrow, so I'm going to go ahead and take out the PSU, and neatly wire everything else tonight.
EDIT: Just checked my email and I've already got an RMA number!

Oh and as far as getting my teeth pulled, basically yesterday consisted of jello and applesauce. Today I progressed to scrambled eggs, very light toast, mac n cheese, leftover graduation cake , and some spaghetti with no meat. I want some Steak n Shake so bad!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 11, 2008)

I"m glad you have your RMA and able to send it out tomorrow dude  and Glad to see you are enjoying the Graduation goodies!


----------



## intel igent (Jun 11, 2008)

man that orochi is HUGE!

thnx for the pix and i'm looking forward to your progress


----------



## wtf8269 (Jun 11, 2008)

You know what's funny? All that girth and my e8500 only idles at 29º stock. I think it'll do the job just fine but I do kind of wish I would have gotten the Thermalright True Black 120.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 11, 2008)

I would have gone with a Xigmatek.  Or water   Ambient idle is GREAT.


----------



## wtf8269 (Jun 11, 2008)

I had contemplated water but it wasn't in my budget unfortunately.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 11, 2008)

Well from the looks of this build, I would have never known!


----------



## wtf8269 (Jun 11, 2008)

Lol yeah I decided to go for more money invested in hardware than in cooling.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 11, 2008)

Remember, investment in cooling *is* an investment in hardware if you're an overclocker or are likely to keep your parts for a long time


----------



## wtf8269 (Jun 11, 2008)

Agreed 100%, but for now I'm sticking with high-end air. If I went water I'd have to go all the way with all four GPUs, CPU, and north bridge. And a setup that could cool all that I estimate easily being $400-$500 or even more. I think a good WC setup will be the next major investment in this system sometime during my college years.


----------



## commandercup (Jun 12, 2008)

you wouldn't have to go all the way?

just cool the CPU, then when you have funds, add a rad and the chipset blocks... or just buy a really large rad at the start etc.

but dang... that is looking beautiful


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 12, 2008)

commandercup said:


> you wouldn't have to go all the way?
> 
> just cool the CPU, then when you have funds, add a rad and the chipset blocks... or just buy a really large rad at the start etc.
> 
> but dang... that is looking beautiful



That is true... I'm going to start getting everything ready for just a CPU block and so forth... The GPU is what kills in most water set-ups... But, here is what I look at. Your going to be putting more stress onto your CPU then anything else. So, its better to get the CPU set-up and then start building there..


----------



## wtf8269 (Jun 12, 2008)

Well I'm finishing up the last bits of my wiring before my PSU comes in today. I've decided to not run a power LED because A: It'll be blatantly obvious that my PC is on, B: I'm too lazy to solder a red LED in place of the blue one, and C: I lost one of the two little clips that hold the LEDs into the case so I can only have one in there anyway. 

I'll post some pictures here shortly. I'm really happy with the way the wiring is turning out so far.


----------



## intel igent (Jun 12, 2008)

nice! 

can't wait see it completed and some more pix


----------



## wtf8269 (Jun 12, 2008)

Basically finished with the wiring. I may alter a few things, but I'm pretty happy with everything.


















So do you guys like where I put my switch for my cold cathodes? Yeah, me too.






Well I was taking these pictures when all of a sudden this thing showed up...


----------



## intel igent (Jun 12, 2008)

great work with the wires so far! llooking VERY clean 

lovin the placement of the cathode switch 

hurry up and get that PSU in there


----------



## wtf8269 (Jun 12, 2008)

Well she's up and running and powering up normally... but... the PSU is making an awkward noise. Almost sounds like electricity arching. I would almost suspect bad fan bearings, but it seems almost too sporadic for that to be the case. Actually just stopped the fan momentarily and it's not that. Oh noes not another RMA....


----------



## wtf8269 (Jun 12, 2008)

Just requested an RMA... Taking the PSU back out of the tower now...


----------



## intel igent (Jun 13, 2008)

man your'e really having bad luck with these PSU's :shadedshu


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 13, 2008)

If I get out of the computer game, will a 750W be enough?  Probably not...


----------



## wtf8269 (Jun 17, 2008)

Small update the Silverstone shipped out last Friday and will be arriving Thursday or so. Hopefully I'll have a running PC by the end of next week. My new sound card (HT Omega Striker) came in today. Also I had ordered some cabling from Performance-PCs; a single 4 pin molex to dual 3.5" power connectors splitter as well as a 4 pin molex extender. This will allow me to run power to the two 3.5" connectors on my mobo cleanly.


----------



## intel igent (Jun 17, 2008)

keep those batteries on charge


----------



## wtf8269 (Jun 25, 2008)

Interesting... my power switch seems to be getting grounded out somewhere in the case. So when I first powered up the system with the new PSU it turned on and then turned right back off. Gave me quite a scare I think you could imagine.  Oh well I diagnose that problem further later on. For now I just turned it off by jumping it with a screwdriver.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 25, 2008)

What is the problem with you and PSU's! lol... I hope you can get that fixed fast and finished with!


----------



## wtf8269 (Jun 25, 2008)

Lol yeah it wasn't an issue, I just moved the wire and it's fine now. I ran 3dmark06 and got about 14,000. Seems to me Crossfire probably isn't working.

Edit: Reinstalled CCC & drivers and ran 3dm06 again and got 14,700. Unchecked crossfire in CCC and ran 3dm06 again and got 14,200. So I'm thinking crossfire isn't working...


----------



## wtf8269 (Jun 26, 2008)

Well as a small update: System keeps locking up every few hours at random, Crossfire is almost definitely not working and I can't figure out why, I'm not happy with my new sound card, both CS:S and HL2DM crash whenever I try to load them, I can't seem to set 5.1 as my speaker setting on any of my Valve games, and I'm still hearing an arching noise while in games. I'm thinking it might be my second video card.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 26, 2008)

Whats your sound card??? Because I don't know of any HT Omega Striker sound card... That one I don't know anything of.. or even if I'm right on saying its that...


----------



## wtf8269 (Jun 26, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829271001&Tpk=ht+omega+striker

I got it, because it was the best rated sound card on newegg and because of it's available ports.

I think I _may_ have the crashing issue figured out. I think it was because I had the ram timings and voltages set to auto. So I just plugged in 5-5-5-15 2.1v and we'll see how it holds up. I took one GPU out and now I'm going to see if I get the same benchmarks as before.

I still haven't the slightest clue as to why I can't set my sound settings to 5.1 in any of my Valve games though.


----------



## wtf8269 (Jun 26, 2008)

Well I still got crashes even after plugging in my RAM timings. So I tried putting my PC Power & Cooling PSU (which also came in yesterday). The arching noise still seems to be there, coming from the GPU (or I suppose it could be somewhere on the mobo in that same area?) it did not seem as prominent though. This could have just been because the PCP&C is so fracking loud. One thing is that I'm not getting any crashes with the PCP&C. So who knows... hopefully I can get this all settled soon.

Edit: Just crashed with the PCP&C.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 26, 2008)

Didn't you Rma that board itself? If so... What haven't you RMA'd with that set up... 
Also, thanks for the link. That sound card is pretty sweet. I like the fact that it has the front audio ports.... I don't know what to think... Lol...


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 27, 2008)

Sorry t'hear you're getting shitty issues. You should continue testing with other components (if possible) check for a BIOS update (for your motherboard) might be worth a shot in the mouth if there is one. 

What motherboard are you using, I'll have a fish about t'see if I can find any similar problems.


----------



## wtf8269 (Jun 28, 2008)

All my system specs are in the drop down menu.. This shit is really starting to fucking piss me off. Especially the arching noise. It's like a fucking midget is inside my case welding shit.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 28, 2008)

Wow... Its not liking one another... Hmmmm


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 28, 2008)

Sorry to do that double post thing... But WTF, have you tried to set up the computer with everything out of the case? Might be something to do with the case... I know you have done this before but, I think it might shed a light on something..


----------



## wtf8269 (Jun 29, 2008)

Well apparently the CF issue is because X2 cards don't play well with DFI boards. So now the question is do I scrap the X2s and get some 4870's or do I scrap the mobo and get a different one?


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 29, 2008)

I'll tell you I'm having a bit of trouble selling my x2 cards.  You'd probably have better luck with selling a mobo, but the 4000 series is tempting.  I'd say get a couple of 4850s now from a local store with a loose return policy, and when the 4870x2s come out, grab one (or more) of them!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 29, 2008)

See, the problem with going "Spider" and going "Quad Sli" is that they haven't worked out any driver issues... Even going "Tri-fire" and "Tri-sli" there is some type of problem... It mainly has to do with them not wanting to build special drivers for the products... And thus we have problems. A few have gotten "Spider" to work, but not many. It just how the Board treats ya... I'd say do some research, and find out what boards are going great. Then, if you want trade the board, and if not, go with the new cards...


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm with swapping out y'mobo tbh. It's only a matter of time before drivers for the X2's are mature and you could quite easily find another board that doesn't give you any shit. If y'can, sell the DFI and save for a Nehalem based board, if y'can't I'd look into a ASUS or a Gigabyte that have the same features the DFI you have, have.


----------



## wtf8269 (Jun 29, 2008)

Well I'm leaning toward a new mobo right now. Does anybody have any suggestions? Something in the $200 or so range preferably. I'm doing some research right now and it seems that ASUS boards seem to do fine with X2's in CF; which makes sense since they make X2 cards themselves.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 30, 2008)

If your looking for a good Asus board that is under $200 dollars I would suggest a  PQ5-Pro Or even a Biostar T-Power.


----------



## wtf8269 (Jun 30, 2008)

Well I want to stick with an X38 chipset. I'm leaning toward an ASUS Maximus Formula.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 30, 2008)

wtf8269 said:


> Well I want to stick with an X38 chipset. I'm leaning toward an ASUS Maximus Formula.



Just know that the board is very picky with ram. But, other then that its a great board. I have it flashed to the rampage Bios right now, and its pretty nice..


----------



## wtf8269 (Jun 30, 2008)

I think t_ski is running the same ram as me with a Maximus Formula, and a quick search for reviews of my ram on newegg shows people mentioning running it with a Maximus Formula. I think we have a winner.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 30, 2008)

w00t!

Buy it before returning your DFI so you can rule it out.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 30, 2008)

From what I have seen so far with this board in all the forums is that the G Skill Ram is the best ram to have in the system.. Very stable ram


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 30, 2008)

ARRRRH!

I want a new computer so I can mod my Lian Li. 



Hope you can get this monster sorted so you can get on with the build, until then have some inspiration...


----------



## wtf8269 (Jun 30, 2008)

Check this out guys. OC'd to 3.8ghz and ran 3dmark06 and kept GPU-Z going in the background on each of the four GPUs. Check this out, perfectly even load? Makes me wonder. Also my 3dm06 score was 18493. I'm going to keep OCing until I hit a wall then rund 3dm06 again, record the score, then take out a GPU and see what score I get. Cross your fingers in hopes that it was just a CPU bottleneck the whole time. Probably wasn't... but who knows.


----------



## wtf8269 (Jul 1, 2008)

Stress testing @ 3.95ghz 1.23v ~54ºC right now. Have not benched at this speed, nor have I tried benching with one card yet either. Odds are what GPU-Z showed was just a fluke and crossfire isn't actually working.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 1, 2008)

I don't know for ya bro... Might be the board, might not....


----------



## Hayder_Master (Aug 6, 2008)

i give you 11/10


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 6, 2008)

wtf8269 said:


> Stress testing @ 3.95ghz 1.23v ~54ºC right now. Have not benched at this speed, nor have I tried benching with one card yet either. Odds are what GPU-Z showed was just a fluke and crossfire isn't actually working.



What resolution are you running at, weird that it sounds but your monitor could be a bottleneck.


----------



## wtf8269 (Aug 6, 2008)

Lol, man I thought people might have lost interest in this. That's why I haven't updated it. Well...

-I've got an ASUS P5E Deluxe now and Crossfire is running flawlessly.

-I'm still keeping 3.95ghz 24/7 clock. With that clock I get just shy of 20k in 3dm06. I feel like I can do better than that, but I'm not going to get obsessed over benchmark scores.

-I used to not be able to get more than 60fps in the HL2: Lost Coast benchmark regardless of my CPU clock. At stock clocks now with CF working properly I get 150fps, at 3.95ghz I get just over 190fps.

-I can boot into windows at 4.2ghz, but it is unstable. What would you guys consider a safe voltage/temp for an e8500? I'm still back in the Opteron 146 days where you didn't want to pass 60º or 1.6v.

The only things that are still bothering me about this machine:

-My heatsink rattles, I think because of it's clip-down mounts and the vibration of the fan. For now I've shoved some postit notes in between the heatsink and the upper PSU mount and it's been quiet. I think I might just end up making a better looking shim to solve the problem lol.

-I still haven't bought any knobs for my fan controller. This isn't that big of a deal. I've just been pretty lazy, and too busy actually being able to play games for the first time in over six months. (OMFG Bioshock is AWESOME!)

-One of my white cathodes burnt out already.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 6, 2008)

Man, IC, I was thinking a bout this the other night.. lol. Glad to see it's going godo for ya man.


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 24, 2008)

You have to be one of the most unlucky people i have ever come across! dead motherboards, faulty PSU's and welding midgets in your case! 

Looks nice so far, killer setup and nice voltage on that 8500. 

Should be a killer system once its all done and dusted!


----------



## wtf8269 (Aug 24, 2008)

Yeah it's done now all except for needing some fan controller knobs. Well, the bottom cathode is burnt out like I mentioned, but I don't know that I'll bother with that anytime soon. I've just been too lazy to take pictures for you guys.


----------



## theJesus (Aug 26, 2008)

I've seen it in person a lot, and I can verify that it looks _at least_ as awesome as you expect, if not more.


----------

